# Power Sound Audio XS15



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Power Sound Audio XS15*








Read the review here!

*Manufacturer Specs:*


*Spoiler* 




*Driver:*

Power Sound Audio proprietary 15” driver
High excursion capabilities (2" peak to peak)
Optimized motor using Finite Element Analysis (FEA)
Low carbon steel motor structure for optimized flux flow
Aero vented pole geometry for quiet operation and efficient cooling
Triple stack of Y35 grade magnets
Reinforced curvilinear kraft pulp cone
Rubatek foam surround
Twelve spoke aluminum frame for a rigid foundation
Flat wound copper coil on a black anodized former allowing for effective heat dissipation and rigidity
Single poly cotton semi-progressive, high excursion spider
Fatigue limiting designed, forty-eight tinsel count lead wire
Assembled in the USA

*Amplifier Specifications:*

Amplifier Power: 500W RMS (continuous), 1000W Peak (dynamic)
Amplifier Topology: PS BASH® - Patented hybrid amplifier uses best of Class D and Class AB
Precision analog control through DSP (digital signal processing)
Inputs: Left (LFE) and Right RCA connections
0o to 180o Continuous Phase Control
40Hz-150Hz/LFE Variable Crossover
Off/Auto/On Selector
Voltage: 100-120V/220-240V~50/60Hz (6.3A) with auto-switching
Stand-By Power: Less than 1W
Temperature sensing protection
Driver voltage monitoring with DC offset protection
Driver current monitoring with overload, short circuit, and load protection.
Primary voltage monitoring to control dynamic and average power limits
Soft limiting protection
Frequency dependent compressors
Energy Star compliant

*Enclosure:*
Sealed enclosure
Down-firing driver
Super durable, black sand textured finish
Precision machined CNC panels for perfect fit of all components
1” thick MDF baffles and 1.5” thick MDF base
Dimensions (D x W x H): 19.5” x 18.5” x 20.75”
Weight: 73lbs
Made in the USA




*Manufacturers Published Measurements*



















*HTS Results*

*Setup Images*


























*Frequency Response* 










*Max Output Before Compression* 









*Spectral Decay*










*Group Delay*










*Waterfall*










*Spectrogram*










*Harmonic Distortion*










*Click the Spoiler button for the REW notes from each individual frequency*


*Spoiler* 




*32 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.1 dB
Distortion at 32.1 Hz, -7.6 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 21.4705 %
THD+N 23.6622 %
2nd harmonic 20.5943%
3rd harmonic 5.8895%
4th harmonic 1.1142%
5th harmonic 0.5725%
6th harmonic 0.4705%
7th harmonic 0.3839%
8th harmonic 0.3531%
9th harmonic 0.3314%

*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.1 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -7.4 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 7.4870 %
THD+N 12.8832 %
2nd harmonic 7.1288%
3rd harmonic 2.0028%
4th harmonic 0.6878%
5th harmonic 0.5020%
6th harmonic 0.4301%
7th harmonic 0.3581%
8th harmonic 0.3199%
9th harmonic 0.2898%

*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.4 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -7.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 1.9981 %
THD+N 8.5893 %
2nd harmonic 1.6657%
3rd harmonic 0.8804%
4th harmonic 0.3944%
5th harmonic 0.3210%
6th harmonic 0.2610%
7th harmonic 0.2243%
8th harmonic 0.1904%
9th harmonic 0.1720%

*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 105.0 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -5.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 1.9812 %
THD+N 11.8305 %
2nd harmonic 1.8837%
3rd harmonic 0.5043%
4th harmonic 0.2414%
5th harmonic 0.1852%
6th harmonic 0.0987%
7th harmonic 0.0951%
8th harmonic 0.0800%
9th harmonic 0.0711%

*70 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 102.5 dB
Distortion at 70.0 Hz, -8.0 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.8614 %
THD+N 4.7199 %
2nd harmonic 2.7544%
3rd harmonic 0.7145%
4th harmonic 0.2393%
5th harmonic 0.1476%
6th harmonic 0.0996%
7th harmonic 0.0320%
8th harmonic 0.0153%
9th harmonic 0.0073%

*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 101.7 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -8.8 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.9176 %
THD+N 5.5945 %
2nd harmonic 2.8272%
3rd harmonic 0.6631%
4th harmonic 0.2228%
5th harmonic 0.1219%
6th harmonic 0.1018%
7th harmonic 0.0538%
8th harmonic 0.0308%
9th harmonic 0.0273%


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Dale,

Thank you for taking the time and doing the measurement tests on the XS15.

Since I really do not get graphs much will you be doing an overall written review on the XS15 just like you did with the X-ref12?

If I am looking at this graph correctly it seems that the X-ref12 is very close competitor to the XS15 or am I way off? 

Thanks for your input.

~ Mike


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Mike, I sure will and I'll be posting it Monday as a matter of fact!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey Mike, I sure will and I'll be posting it Monday as a matter of fact!


Perfect timing; I'll be waiting 

Thanks for the quick reply back


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ha ha, what do your neighbors say when they see you setting up a sub test in the middle of the cul-de-sac? Though I'm guessing you have already enlightened them well in the need for a good sub.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

My neighbors are more than happy about it because they know if the subs are rolling out, so is the barbecue pit and they don't have to cook dinner that night! :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Hi Dale,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time and doing the measurement tests on the XS15.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, the rolloff on the XS15 is much more gradual than the Emo. The Xref takes around 20 db between 30Hz and 20 Hz. The XS15 drops less than 10 db.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

While its much different price points, how would you compare the XS15 to the EP800? How would a pair of stacked XS15s match up to the EP800?

I'm actually thinking about getting a pair of the XS15s.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a great question and I would have to say that while I love the fact that I can get the EP800 flat down to 12 Hz in my room, I do not think that the extra 4 Hz is worth $900. I was able to get the XS15s down to 15.5 Hz and that really is plenty IMO. My only concern would be with the size of room you have. I think I would probably need four XS15s in my room. I currently run an EP800 and two EP350's.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Dale, curious about something. Since this is a downfiring sub, do you think the results would be different if the bottom plate was removed and the woofer pointed towards the mic? I am thinking that I room it would make no difference, but out in open space would the downfiring disperse much out the output in the other 3 directions away from the mic?

Thanks!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Ray, I think it would make a difference but to what degree I'm not really sure. Maybe 5%? :dontknow:


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks. 

How did the in room freq response of this sub compare to the SB13 Ultra?

I see a graph for the XS15 but did not see one for the SB13. I have 2 of the SB13+'s and have thought of adding 2 sealed subs to a different room. Seeing that the XS15 is less than half the price of the SB13 ultra I am wondering how they compare.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

First of all, my bad on the in room for the SVS. I will get one done this weekend and post it.

What type of setup is in your second room?


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

just a music setup. 

2 EmpTek Towers and a denon 1712. 

Room is about 3500 cu ft


----------



## Kblev (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Dale,
Love what you did to your street! It appears you like the Axiom subs. Considering budget, would you get EP350 or XS15? Nothing else considered. Maybe a second down the road. I've been in sub dilemma for close to a year now. Movies/music %50/50. I don't want to have to change things when I go between the two. Keep it simple. Thinking about svspb12 nsd, and hsu vtf3 mk4. that is pretty much it.
Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Well for my application in our family living room, wife approval factor was 50% of the decision. Aesthetically the EP350 was much more appealing. If it was for performance and response only in my home theater I would have chosen the PSA XS-15's. hope that helps.


----------



## Kblev (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for a quick reply Dale, I appreciate it. Just one more thing. Any other thoughts on the other subs mentioned compared to the XS15?
Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

My favorite sub so far this past six months has got to be the SVS SB 13 Ultra. But that is in terms of sound quality and response. The PSA XS15's however are, IMO, a better overall value. I also really enjoyed my time with the KEN KREISEL DXD12012. Absolutely incredible response in room, but at a premium.


----------



## Kblev (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for your input Dale. One more thing, my mains are Vandersteen 2Ce sig. Would that make you lean in one direction or another? The Kreisel's are definitely at a premium!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I think with the response of the Vandersteen's I would go sealed for a smoother more accurate response. It's not as if your speakers can't provide a majority of the mid-range bass. XS15s


----------



## ilok (Jul 20, 2013)

Is it just me or is the distortion on this sub really high?


----------



## aasenm (Oct 27, 2013)

Would the sound ( clean bass ) be better with 2 PSA XS 15 or one SB 13 Room 20x20x9 that opens to a foyer and dining room

Thanks


----------



## aasenm (Oct 27, 2013)

I forgot to say music is more important then movies


----------

